# Places to live near Tarragona



## tonyab (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi,

I am interested in the best places for expats to live in the Tarragona area of Spain. If someone can point me in the direction of the right neighborhoods, I would greatly appreciate it.

Tonya


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

Lets turn it round. Why Tarragona? Then we may be able to help you


----------



## tonyab (Sep 8, 2009)

My work is there. I would like to be near that. My son will attend either the French school in Reus or Sitges.


----------



## SteveHall (Oct 17, 2008)

That makes sense then! I like Tarragona. World heritage site, good football team and good communications


----------



## doug610 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi
Just north of tarragona you have Altafulla,with good public transport and then Torredembarra, bit larger and lots of shops,good rail links to Sitges.

There are lots of small villages within 15 min drive into Tarragona,if you want any more info let me know
Doug


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

tonyab said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am interested in the best places for expats to live in the Tarragona area of Spain. If someone can point me in the direction of the right neighborhoods, I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Tonya


I lived in Valls, near Tarragona for an academic year. Admittedly it was a long time ago I was a lot younger, single, but I wouldn't recommend it. Too small, too Catalan, not very welcoming, but it may have changed. 
Also, one thing about Tarragona city is that it gets terribly humid during the summer months. I met my OH in Tarragona so I have fond memories of the place, and he lived there for a few years. He would start to sweat around May and didn't stop until the end of September , and he's Spanish! Perhaps it's better if you're a bit inland.


----------



## momofliberty (Jan 28, 2010)

*Most kid/family friendly?*

Hi Doug,
We are looking for a 'suburb' of Tarragona of about 25K people plus. We don't want a total expatville but would definitely like a strong community as expats have been the most welcoming thus far(We are learning but aren't fluent). We plan to settle so would like a place where there are kids yr-round. Oh yeah, we'd like to be as close to the beach as possible.:juggle:
Thanks, heather



doug610 said:


> Hi
> Just north of tarragona you have Altafulla,with good public transport and then Torredembarra, bit larger and lots of shops,good rail links to Sitges.
> 
> There are lots of small villages within 15 min drive into Tarragona,if you want any more info let me know
> Doug


----------

